# Беларусь > Минская область > Жодино >  Расписание движения транспорта в Жодино

## JAHolper

*Расписание движения городских автобусов*

*Рабочие дни*

№1

*    От улицы Труда:* 6.05, 6.25, 6.35 (с Бажоры), 7.15 (ч/з Судабовку),7.40, 8.05 (с заездом ч/з Куприянова),9.00, 9.25, 10.30, 12.01, 13.10 (с заездом ч/з Куприянова), 14.42, 15.00 (с заездом ч/з Куприянова),15.32, 15.45, 16.00(с заездом ч/з Куприянова), 16.30, 17.07 (с заездом ч/з Куприянова), 17.25, 17.50(с заездом ч/з Куприянова), 18.19(с ул. Куприянова), 18.40 (с заездом ч/з Куприянова), 19.10 (с заездом ч/з Куприянова), 19.35 (ч/з Куприянова), 20.35, 21.20 (ч/з Куприянова), 22.30 (ч/з Куприянова).
*    От КЗТШ:* 6.35, 7.00, 7.20, 7.30, 7.55, 8.20, 8.45, 9.45, 11.23, 12.30, 13.00, 13.50, 15.20, 15.43 ( с заездом ч/з Куприянова), 16.15, 16.25, 16.40 ( с заездом ч/з Куприянова), 17.05, 17.41 ( до ул. Куприянова), 18.00, 18.35, 18.57 (ч/з ул. Куприянова), 19.47, 20.03, 20.30 (от ул.Рокос.по марш.№1), 21.55 (ч/з Куприянова), 23.00.


№2

*    От ул. Рокоссовского до ул. Бажора:* 8.00, 16.15, 17.40, 18.30, 19.10 (с заездом ч/з ул. Куприянова), 20.10 (с заездом ч/з ул. Куприянова), 20.55, 22.20
*    От ул. Бажоры до ул. Рокоссовского:* 7.25, 15.30, 16.55 (ч/з АП№18) 17.40, 18.20, 19.10, 19.40, 21.30


№2а

*    От ул. Бажоры до фабрики ч/з пож.часть:* 6.05( с заездом ч/з ул. Куприянова и ул. Рокоссовского), 7.15, 15.00, 16.25.
*    От фабрики до ул. Бажоры ч/з пож.часть:* 6.35(с заездом ч/з ул. Рокоссовского, ул. Куприянова), 10.30, 15.50, 17.05
*    От Бажоры до пож.части:* 8.30,10.10(ч/з Куприянова),11.05,12.20(ч/з Куприянова),13.40(ч/з Куприянова)
*    От пож.части до Бажоры:* 9.20,11.15(ч/з Куприянова),11.45,12.55(ч/з Куприянова),14.25(ч/з Куприянова)


№4

*    От ул.Куприянова:* 6.40, 7.05, 7.35, 8.40, 13.40, 14.40, 15.40, 16.50
*    От ул. Рокоссовского:* 7.10, 7.30, 8.10, 9.10, 14.10, 15.10, 16.10, 17.20

№5

*    От воинской части:* 6.00, 6.45, 7.05, 7.55 (с заездом до п/ч), 8.25, 9.25, 10.30, 11.50, 12.05, 13.05, 13.25, 14.45, 15.00 (ч/з фабрику и п/ч), 16.10, 16.25, 17.20, 17.35, 18.20, 18.35, 19.20, 20.05, 20.35,21.20, 22.20 (с заездом ч/з ул. Рокоссовского до ул. Магистральной
*    От ул. Рокоссовского:* 6.25, 7.20, 7.45, 8.35(от п/ч), 9.50, 11.05, 11.25, 12.25, 12.45, 13.40, 14.05, 15.25, 15.45, 16.45, 17.05, 17.50, 18.05, 18.50, 19.45, 20.50, 21.15, 21.50, 22.55 (от ул. Магистральной)


№6

*    От в/ч до ул. Рокоссовского (АЗС):* 6.25 ( с заездом ч/з фабрику), 7.25 ( с заездом ч/з фабрику до пч и обратно по маршруту), 7.35,15.25, 16.05, 16.45, 17.15, 18.45 (с заездом через ул. Гагарина, ул. Рокоссовского, до СШ№8). 
*    От ул. Рокоссовского (АЗС):* 7.00, 8.05, 8.25, 16.05, 16.35, 17.25, 18.10 ( от АЗС ч/з п/ч), 19.15 (от СШ№8 чз СБ - ул. Рокоссовского-АЗС-СБ по маршруту №5).


№7

*    От воинской части:* 6.15, 6.50, 7.15, 7.30, 8.10, 8.35, 8.50, 9.55, 10.55, 11.20. 12.15, 12.35, 13.42, 14.15, 14.57, 15.15, 15.35, 16.15, 16.35, 16.55, 17.45, 19.10, 20.50.
*    От ул. магистральной:* 6.50, 7.30, 7.55, 8.10, 8.50, 9.15, 10.15, 10.35, 11.40. 11.55, 13.05, 14.20, 14.35, 14.55, 15.35, 15.55, 16.15, 16.55, 17.15, 17.35, 18.30, 20.20, 21.30


№8

*    От КЗТШ до ул. Рокоссовского:* 6.25, 6.55, 15.00, 16.20, 16.38
*    От ул. Рокоссовского до КЗТШ:* 6.40( от о.п. « Сладкоежка»), 6.50( от о.п. « Сладкоежка» до в\ч),7.10( от о.п. « Сладкоежка»),7.15( от о.п. «Культовары»), 15.15.


№9

*    От''АЗС'' до ‘’Калюжки’’:* 6.20, 7.40, 12.20, 14.15, 15.55, 19.33
*    От ''Калюжки'' до’’АЗС’’:* 7.00, 8.20, 13.00, 14.55, 16.23, 20.10


*Выходные и праздничные дни*

№1

*    От ул. Труда(ч\з ул. Куприянова и жд):* 6.30, 7.50, 8.30, 9.10, 9.50(кл.), 11.10(кл.), 11.50 (кл.), 12.30, 13.10(кл.), 14.30(кл.), 15.10, 15.50, 16.30, 17.10, 18.30, 20.05, 21.20.
*    От КЗТШ:* 7.10 (ч/з Купр.), 8.30 (ч/з Купр.), 9.10, 10.30(кл.), 11.10(ч/з Купр.), 11.50(кл.), 12.30(кл. и ч/з Купр.), 13.50(кл. и ч/з Купр.), 14.30, 15.10(кл. и ч/з Купр.), 15.50, 16.30(ч/з Купр.), 17.10, 17.50, 19.10, 20.40, 22.05.


№2

*    От Бажоры(ч/з ж.д. вокзал):* 7.15, 8.40, 10.00, 12.40, 13.50, 15.20, 16.00, 16.40, 17.20, 18.00, 18.40, 19.20, 20.35.
*    От ул. Рокоссовского:* 8.10, 9.20, 12.00, 13.20, 14.40, 16.00, 16.35, 17.20, 17.50, 18.40, 19.10, 20.00, 21.20.


№2а

*    От ул.Бажоры до пожарной части (ч/з ж/д вокзал):* 9.20 (ч/з Купр.), 10.35 (ч/з Купр.), 12.00 (ч/з Купр.), 14.40 (ч/з Купр.).
*    От пожарной части до ул.Бажоры ч/з ж/д вокзал и Купр.:* 9.55, 11.20, 13.50, 15.20.


№5

*    От в/ч до ул. Рокоссовского (ч/з ж.д. вокзал):* 6.00, 6.55, 7.20 (по субботам), 8.00 (до П/Ч), 13.00, 14.40, 15.40, 16.00, 17.10, 17.30(до П/Ч), 18.20(по воскр.), 18.50, 20.10, 21.15.
*    От ул. Рокоссовского до в/ч:* 6.25, 7.25, 8.15(по субботам), 8.30, 15.00, 15.30, 16.20, 16.50, 17.40, 18.10, 19.05(по воскр.), 19.30, 20.40, 21.45
*    От в/ч до п/ч(ч/з ж.д. вокзал):* 9.00, 9.30, 10.20, 10.40, 11.40, 13.20
*    От п/ч до в/ч:* 9.40, 10.10, 11.00, 12.20, 12.50, 14.10.


№7

*    От в/ч до ул. Магистральной (ч/з ж.д. вокзал):* 7.20, 8.20, 8.40, 9.45, 10.55, 11.15, 12.20, 12.40, 14.00, 15.00, 15.20, 16.20, 16.40, 17.40, 18.00, 19.30
*    От ул. Магистральная до в/ч:* 8.00, 9.00, 10.20, 10.35, 11.40, 12.00, 13.25, 14.20, 14.40, 15.40, 16.00, 17.00, 17.20, 18.20, 18.45, 20.20

----------


## JAHolper

*Расписание маршруток из Жодино в Минск*
*
По рабочим дням*

*06:30*    10:13    14:08    *18:19*
*06:49*    10:25    14:18    18:27
*06:57*    10:36    14:28    18:36
*07:05* *10:48*    14:40    18:49
07:12    *11:01*    14:53    19:02
07:20    *11:14* *15:06*    19:18
07:30    *11:27* *15:23* *19:33*
07:41    11:45    *15:43* *19:46*
07:52    12:03    *16:04*    20:00
08:16    *12:13*    16:25    *20:10*
*08:30*    12:23    16:43    *20:20*
*08:44*    12:34    17:01    20:30
*09:00* *12:51*    17:19    20:40
*09:16* *13:07* *17:30*    20:53
09:32    *13:22* *17:40*    21:06
09:45    *13:37* *17:50*    21:18
09:53    13:48    *18:02*    -----
10:01    13:58    18:12    -----


*По выходным дням*

*06:30*    10:13    14:08    *18:19*
*06:49*    10:25    14:18    18:27
*06:57*    10:36    14:28    18:36
*07:05* *10:48*    14:40    18:49
-----     *11:01*    14:53    19:02
07:20    *11:14* *15:06*    19:18
07:30    *11:27* *15:23* *19:33*
07:41    11:45    *15:43* *19:46*
07:52    12:03    *16:04*    20:00
08:16    *12:13*    16:25    *20:10*
*08:30*    12:23    16:43    *20:20*
*08:44*    12:34    17:01    20:30
*09:00* *12:51*    17:19    20:40
*09:16* *13:07* *17:30*    20:53
09:32    *13:22* *17:40*    21:06
09:45    *13:37* *17:50*    21:18
09:53    13:48    *18:02*    -----
10:01    13:58    18:12    -----

На рейсы с выделенным временем билеты можно приобрести по предварительной заявке.

----------


## JAHolper

*Расписание движения маршрутных автобусов из Минска (автовокзал Московский) в Жодино.*

6:10 р.д.; 6:21; 6:32 р.д.; 6:43; 6:54 р.д.; 7:17; 7:32; 7:47 сб.,вс.; 7:50 р.д.; 7:58 сб.,вс.; 8:09; 8:20; 8:32; 8:45; 8:57; 9:10; 9:22; 9:35; 9:49; 9:55 р.д.; 10:02; 10:15; 10:29; 10:46; 11:02; 11:12 сб.,вс.; 11:23; 11:34; 11:46; 11:59; 12:12; 12:28; 12:43; 12:56; 13:06; 13:16; 13:26; 13:38; 13:50; 14:06; 14:25; 14:44; 15:05; 15:26; 15:42; 15:50; 16:11; 16:20; 16:31; 16:42; 16:52; 17:02; 17:13; 17:23; 17:34; 17:47; 18:03; 18:20; 18:35; 18:48; 19:00; 19:10; 19:20; 19:30; 19:42; 19:55; 20:05; 20:15; 20:30; 20:51; 21:10; 21:40.

----------


## JAHolper

*Расписание движения пригородных автобусов в Жодино*
(На зимний период).

*Рабочие дни*

Жодзіна – Раднічок : 7.50, 18.15
Раднічок – Жодзіна : 8.10, 18.35 (па ср.)

Жодзіна – Тачылішча : 7.30, 13.35, 17.15
Тачылішча – Жодзіна : 8.20, 14.35, 18.01

Жодзіна – Бараўляны : 7.00
Бараўляны – Жодзіна :	11.35

Жодзіна – Юзафова : 7.20, 17.10
Юзафова – Жодзіна :	8.10,18.00 (аўторак, чацвер)

Жодзіна – Напалкі : 6.10, 11.50
Напалкі – Жодзіна : 6.37, 12.25	

Жодзіна – Зялёны Бор : 6.00(грэс),7.35, 13.00, 16.40(шт.) 18.30(вых)
Зялёны Бор – Жодзіна	: 6.40, 8.30, 14.00, 17.40(шт.) 19.30(вых)

Жодзіна – Смалявічы : 8.20
Смалявічы – Жодзіна : 10.10	

Жодзіна – Жажэлка : 16.25
Жажэлка – Жодзіна :	17.00

Менск – Смаленск : 7.55
Смаленск – Менск : 20.20  (ср. і нядз.)	

Жодзіна – Магілёў :	10.00 (пт.,сб.,нядз.)

Жодзіна – Яловіца : 6.30, 14.20,18.00
Яловіца – Жодзіна :	6.55, 14.55, 18.28

Бешанковічы – Менск : 11.58
Менск – Бешанковічы :	14.42

Менск – Віцебск : 11.50

Менск – Навалукамаль : 10.05
Навалукамаль – Менск : 17.14	

Менск – Чашнікі :	18.09
Чашнікі – Менск : 10.34

Барысаў - Гродна : 8.30 (Пн.)

Менск - Барысаў    :	7.45, 8.17, 8.35, 8.50, 10.00, 10.50, 11.40, 12.00, 12.20, 14.00


*Выходные дни* 

Жодзіна – Барысаў : 8.20,9.30, 10.40, 11.50, 13.00, 14.10, 16.00
Барысаў – Жодзіна : 8.50, 10.00, 11.10, 12.20, 13.30, 14.40, 17.10	

Жодзіна – Зялёны Бор : 7.05, 14.00, 11.00(суб.), 17.50
Зялёны Бор – Жодзіна : 8.00, 12.00(суб.),15.00, 18.50	

Жодзіна – Ждановічы : 8.30
Ждановічы – Жодзіна :	13.00

Жодзіна – Тачылішча : 8.10, 13.35, 16.50 
Тачылішча – Жодзіна :	9.00, 14.30, 17.40

Жодзіна – Смалявічы : 8.30
Смалявічы – Жодзіна :	9.20

Жодзіна – Яловіца  : 6.30(суб.), 18.00 
Яловіца – Жодзіна :	6.55(суб.), 18.28 

Жодзіна – Кр. Знамя : 13.20
Кр. Знамя – Жодзіна :	14.20

Жодзіна – Сутокі : 6.30, 11.50, 17.10
Сутокі – Жодзіна : 7.30, 12.50, 18.10	

Жодзіна – Лагойск : 7.00, 16.00
Лагойск – Жодзіна :	9.00, 17.20

*Уточняйте время в справочной по номеру 8 (01775) 3-22-11*

----------


## JAHolper

*Расписание движения пассажирских поездов из Жодино, в Жодино и проходищих через Жодино.*Для просмотра перейдите по ссылке и укажите необходимые данные: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].



*Расписание пригородных поездов (электропоездов) из Жодино и в Жодино.*

----------


## Carlen

Ух ты, какое движение вокруг Жодино

----------

